# kity 419 - seriouslly impressed



## big soft moose (28 Feb 2010)

as most of you probably know i bought eds 419 the other week - however due to pressures of work etc tonight was the first time i've used it.

I was expecting performance pretty much on par with the axi ts200 we have at work (which after all is a clone of the 419) but i was impressed to find that the 419 is a whole different standard.

the stand out points for me (on relatively short useage)

a) its a lot quieter than the ts200 - despite them both being induction motored saws.

b) the quality of the cut is better - tho tbh thats probably down to the blade - our ts200 is still being used with the one it came with where as the 419 has an aftermarket blade that ed put in

c) the sliding table is a lot smoother as is the mitre guage

d) the fence is also smoother and easier to adjust (its also full length - tho there is also a short one for ripping timber)

and finally

e) the outfeed table is in two halves rather than the one big plate of the ts200 - which means that it will be a lot easier to build a router table in.

so yep i'm a very happy moose - probably the best 300 notes ive ever spent (apart from swimbos engagement ring - and the dog- naturally) 

so all those people ive previously advised to get a ts200 - forget it , get a 419 instead (tho i hear they are now being made in the east , so you are probably best getting a second hand one from when they were still made in france - like wot mine is )


----------



## Mr Ed (28 Feb 2010)

Excellent news Pete- glad you're happy with it. You've also confirmed what I suspected; that the Axi clone is not the same. I've read the issues people had with the Axi and didn't really get it as I never had an issue with the Kity.

Just hope my new Axi saw is OK when it arrives on Tuesday.

For any other Kity buyers, I think Robs will be coming up soon....

Ed


----------



## Chems (1 Mar 2010)

Mr Ed":1bobzzsi said:


> Just hope my new Axi saw is OK when it arrives on Tuesday.



You'll love it, its a proper table saw, all the lovely cast iron surface! 

(I don't mean that the Kity isn't )


----------



## Ironballs (1 Mar 2010)

The old 619 isn't bad either. I got mine second hand and it's been brilliant


----------



## woodbloke (1 Mar 2010)

Another K419 up for grabs soon as well :wink: - Rob


----------



## jlawrence (1 Mar 2010)

I'm amazed that it's quieter than the TS200 - the lack of noise was one of the things that really impressed me.
I think it's time I found someone near by with a 'real' TS so I know what I'm missing out on


----------



## would not (1 Mar 2010)

If anyone decides to sell their kity can they let me know...thnx guys.


----------



## Karl (1 Mar 2010)

woodbloke":3syqej30 said:


> Another K419 up for grabs soon as well :wink: - Rob



Rob - you have a PM. :wink:


----------



## jimi43 (1 Mar 2010)

I looked at the Kity when I was shopping and compared to the Scheppach TS2010 it looked very poorly made.

I assume that the Kity they now make is the cheaply made Chinese one and you guys are talking about the time before they dis-Orientalated?

 

Jim


----------



## Ironballs (1 Mar 2010)

My 619 was made in the early 90s


----------



## studders (1 Mar 2010)

Karl":3385npc9 said:


> woodbloke":3385npc9 said:
> 
> 
> > Another K419 up for grabs soon as well :wink: - Rob
> ...



Mods, Mods.... he's pulled a fast one, I demand an instant ban.


----------



## Karl (1 Mar 2010)

There is an unwritten rule round here, Studders, that if you're not quick off the mark, you'll miss out!

Cheers

Karl


----------



## studders (1 Mar 2010)

Karl":2oykt691 said:


> There is an unwritten rule round here, Studders, that if you're not quick off the mark, you'll miss out!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl



Yebbut... but.... bu.....

Damn. 

Actually I'm skint at the mo anyhow


----------



## big soft moose (1 Mar 2010)

jimi43":3fcw1bcg said:


> I looked at the Kity when I was shopping and compared to the Scheppach TS2010 it looked very poorly made.
> 
> I assume that the Kity they now make is the cheaply made Chinese one and you guys are talking about the time before they dis-Orientalated?
> 
> ...



mine - which used to be eds - is a french made one and is about 8 years old, i cant speak to the oriental manufactured ones but if mine representative then the french ones are the dogs danglies


----------



## woodbloke (1 Mar 2010)

Karl":slhq0c9l said:


> There is an unwritten rule round here, Studders, that if you're not quick off the mark, you'll miss out!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Karl


Mine is also an original French one and has now been provisionally spoken for :wink: - Rob


----------



## studders (1 Mar 2010)

woodbloke":34nesvep said:


> Mine is also an original French one and has now been provisionally spoken for :wink: - Rob


I can't speak French so it's probably just as well.


----------



## big soft moose (1 Mar 2010)

Chems":9gew4qu2 said:


> Mr Ed":9gew4qu2 said:
> 
> 
> > Just hope my new Axi saw is OK when it arrives on Tuesday.
> ...



excellent , we'll give it another eight years , then when ed upgrades again, i can buy the axi from him, and pass the kity on to studders... :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (1 Mar 2010)

Ironballs":1g3mlxhn said:


> The old 619 isn't bad either. I got mine second hand and it's been brilliant



isnt the 619 tilting table tho ? - bob warned me to avoid tilting table like the plague


----------



## Ironballs (1 Mar 2010)

Nope, fixed table and tilting blade. Great big buzz off sliding carriage on it and side table too


----------



## big soft moose (1 Mar 2010)

Ironballs":2na3mtxu said:


> Nope, fixed table and tilting blade. Great big buzz off sliding carriage on it and side table too



my mistake - i was thinking of the 617 , thats what bob warned me against







wheras this is what you are talking about right





that does look a tasty bit of kit but it would never fit in my 'shop, even the 419 is a squeeze with the sliding table on.


----------



## Mr Ed (1 Mar 2010)

big soft moose":rt9rgt7c said:


> Chems":rt9rgt7c said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Ed":rt9rgt7c said:
> ...



Sounds like a plan, I'll make a note in my diary :lol: 

Looking at that picture of the Kity 619, it appears that it is probably the 'inspiration' for the Axminster saw I am waiting for, in the same way as the 419 'inspired' the TS200.

New saw tomorrow - yay! 

Ed


----------



## studders (1 Mar 2010)

big soft moose":3otzmgxp said:


> give it another eight years , and pass the kity on to studders... :lol:



Eight Years? Damn. Oh well, I suppose it'll give me time to save up for it.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Mar 2010)

woodbloke":6mtdeeu9 said:


> Karl":6mtdeeu9 said:
> 
> 
> > There is an unwritten rule round here, Studders, that if you're not quick off the mark, you'll miss out!
> ...


*Not* now spoken for so up for grabs later on this year - Rob


----------



## studders (2 Mar 2010)

Don't want it now 

(he said in a sulky 2 yo way)  




But I might when the time comes, dosh permitting.


----------



## woodbloke (2 Mar 2010)

studders":1mk8vswe said:


> Don't want it now
> 
> (he said in a sulky 2 yo way)


...teddy retrieval plan? :lol: - Rob


----------



## Ironballs (2 Mar 2010)

It's worth keeping your eyes peeled for second hand gear, I called in at Cheltenham on the way back from Swindon to God's Own after spotting an ad and managed to secure my Kity for 250 quid


----------



## MickCheese (2 Mar 2010)

I am looking for a used 419 so if anyone is selling please let me know, There are a couple on eBay at present that I am watching. One has just gone for just under £300 but it was too far for me to travel to collect.

I am watching one that is closer so keep your fingers crossed for me.

Mick


----------



## big soft moose (2 Mar 2010)

MickCheese":1bu7046j said:


> I am looking for a used 419 so if anyone is selling please let me know, There are a couple on eBay at present that I am watching. One has just gone for just under £300 but it was too far for me to travel to collect.
> 
> I am watching one that is closer so keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Mick



better send rob a pm

(if you did buy robs i could help with transport as i live in wilts but work at wheatley oxford - so i could bring it up to there and you could meet me at oxford services on the M40 )


----------



## Richard D (2 Mar 2010)

MickCheese":1l94gj8q said:


> I am looking for a used 419 so if anyone is selling please let me know, There are a couple on eBay at present that I am watching. One has just gone for just under £300 but it was too far for me to travel to collect.
> 
> I am watching one that is closer so keep your fingers crossed for me.
> 
> Mick



Yeah, me too. I didn't fancy the drive to Bradford either  I'm unsure about a trip to Essex, but the 419 in question looks very tidy.


----------



## MickCheese (2 Mar 2010)

PM Sent to Rob................  

Essex is not too bad for me but I would rather deal with someone on here as it is a lot less risky. That's how I got my Makita sliding chop saw and am very pleased with it.

BSM, that is a kind offer and one I may have to take you up on, it's in writing so you cannot back out. :wink: 

Mick


----------



## woodbloke (3 Mar 2010)

MickCheese":2bf6vz0t said:


> PM Sent to Rob................
> 
> Mick



...and replied to - Rob


----------



## big soft moose (3 Mar 2010)

MickCheese":11rsno0u said:


> BSM, that is a kind offer and one I may have to take you up on, it's in writing so you cannot back out. :wink:
> 
> Mick



no problem - wouldnt have offered if i didnt mean it - let me know if anything transpires


----------



## MickCheese (3 Mar 2010)

woodbloke":10o006xb said:


> MickCheese":10o006xb said:
> 
> 
> > PM Sent to Rob................
> ...



And replied to reply but it is just sitting in my outbox! :? How can I force it to go? :arrow: 

Mick


----------



## woodbloke (3 Mar 2010)

MickCheese":2aukngcb said:


> woodbloke":2aukngcb said:
> 
> 
> > MickCheese":2aukngcb said:
> ...


That's 'cos I haven't read it yet...but I have now and replied, so your PM is in my Inbox and my reply is now in my Outobx. When you read it will then move from my Outbox to my Sentbox. Simples :lol: - Rob


----------



## MickCheese (3 Mar 2010)

Ah

Makes sense now.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## MickCheese (8 Mar 2010)

Woodbloke

You have a PM.

I need your address.

Mick


----------



## woodbloke (8 Mar 2010)

MickCheese":2j3pbvum said:


> Woodbloke
> 
> You have a PM.
> 
> ...


PM sent with address - Rob


----------



## Beardo16 (20 Mar 2010)

Anyone know if there is another kity for sale?

I know im cheeky 8)


----------



## harryc (20 Mar 2010)

Beardo16":37ptqfpg said:


> Anyone know if there is another kity for sale?
> 
> I know im cheeky 8)



One here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TABLE-SAW-KITY-41 ... 500wt_1182


----------



## Beardo16 (20 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I have been looking on the bay but though someone might have one for sale on here so they wouldnt have to pay ebay/paypal fees.


----------



## MickCheese (21 Mar 2010)

Do an ebay search for this

180481979298

It has ended and didn't get any bites. It began at £350. Too dear for an unknown quantity if you ask me.

It has not been re-listed. You could contact the seller and make an offer then you can see it before parting with any money. The pictures are not good, if the seller had cleaned it they may have got a better response.

I would start at £250 and see how it goes.

It is in Slough, J2 M40.

Mick


----------



## Beardo16 (21 Mar 2010)

Hi

Yes i have sent the seller an email but he/she has not replied and it has now been relisted, i think this is the third time it has been relisted.

I just think its rude he hasnt bothered to reply.

Thanks for the help though guys i appreciate it.


----------



## Richard D (21 Mar 2010)

Yup, I've been watching that one each time that it's been listed. I think that we've now established that £350 is too much! I might pay that much for something that includes little or no travel, though.


----------



## MickCheese (21 Mar 2010)

It's a shame that the seller has not fathomed out that £350 is too much.

If they took better pictures and cleaned it up it would look so much better.

Mick


----------



## Richard D (21 Mar 2010)

Apparently £336 is about the right price. I wonder if Mr. Perpetual Re-lister will get the message?


----------



## big soft moose (21 Mar 2010)

I dont think 350 is all that bad - i paid a bit less for eds saw but not much , but then again a saw bought from ed is a known quantity which might not be true of one from a radomn stranger on ebay.

btw on top of ebay is worth keeping an eye on dealers like tewksbury saw - i missed out on a 419 from them shortly before i bought eds.


----------



## Richard D (27 Mar 2010)

It looks like the "right" price was £360. I was napping at the ending time. Oh well, back to trawling e-bay and waiting for the next one.


----------



## MickCheese (28 Mar 2010)

£350 was about right but I thought too much to start and it needed better presentation, but I was wrong it went for £360 so his perseverance paid off.

I think he may have got more with a slightly lower starting price and better presentation.

Mick


----------



## dickm (2 Apr 2010)

Not much use to anyone south of the Highlands, but there is a brand new Kity 619 (a bigger version of the 419) for sale at the quarterly machinery auction in Inverurie tomorrow! It's single phase, and looks perfect, even has the instructions taped to it. 
There's some other quite useful kit there, in case anyone is near enough to get to Inverurie for 9:0am. But please don't bid against the guy in the green hat for the Axy dust extractor


----------



## dickm (3 Apr 2010)

dickm":dxnfpv49 said:


> Not much use to anyone south of the Highlands, but there is a brand new Kity 619 (a bigger version of the 419) for sale at the quarterly machinery auction in Inverurie tomorrow! It's single phase, and looks perfect, even has the instructions taped to it.
> There's some other quite useful kit there, in case anyone is near enough to get to Inverurie for 9:0am. But please don't bid against the guy in the green hat for the Axy dust extractor



For interest, the Kity made £650, which sounded not to bad to me. Needn't have worried about staying to bid on the DE - the first bid was more than Axy's retail price, and it finally went for about £60 more than that. Even the vendor was slightly embarrassed.


----------



## Richard D (3 Apr 2010)

I'm watching another 419 auction now. The auction end time is a touch inconvenient, and the location is typically just that little bit further from me than I actually want to travel, but I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## would not (3 Apr 2010)

I had to travel up to Glasgow for mine from Staffordshire but I got if for £325 but got a few jigs and two blades with it and it was in very good condition.


----------



## big soft moose (3 Apr 2010)

Richard D":38i61ne5 said:


> I'm watching another 419 auction now. The auction end time is a touch inconvenient, and the location is typically just that little bit further from me than I actually want to travel, but I'll have to wait and see.



if you wanted something a bit bigger there is a very nice startrite on ebay in willenhall west midlands


----------



## Steve Jones (5 Apr 2010)

Richard D you have a PM

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Richard D (5 Apr 2010)

Thanks loads, Steve. I'll check it out.

BSM - I *seriously* considered it. Especially as it went for what looked to me to be a low price for something like that. Just two drawbacks - firstly it was a 3-phase machine, which I could work around, but it would be an inconvenience. Secondly - and more importantly - it was just too big! I've very little free space in my garage as it is - the car has to live there most of the time, so any machinery has to be stored at the back and wheeled forward when I want to use it. The 419 is nice and small, and I can find space for it; that Startrite was too big *and* too immobile. Still, someone got a decent bit of kit out of that auction.


----------



## big soft moose (5 Apr 2010)

Richard D":153jthmv said:


> BSM - I *seriously* considered it. Especially as it went for what looked to me to be a low price for something like that. Just two drawbacks - firstly it was a 3-phase machine, which I could work around, but it would be an inconvenience. Secondly - and more importantly - it was just too big! I've very little free space in my garage as it is - the car has to live there most of the time, so any machinery has to be stored at the back and wheeled forward when I want to use it. The 419 is nice and small, and I can find space for it; that Startrite was too big *and* too immobile. Still, someone got a decent bit of kit out of that auction.



text book error - if cars werent meant to live outside they wouldnt be waterproof  that idea was floated here as we have towo cars and only parking for one, but i put my foot down and have now created second car parking on what was the front lawn.


----------



## Richard D (5 Apr 2010)

Maybe, but it's something my insurance company rather expects (it's a rather nickable car I drive). Plus of course as it's garaged I can get in and out in the pouring rain and stay dry, and never have to chip ice off the windscreen. On balance, I rather prefer garaging it every night.

Of course we're only having this discussion because of a bone-headed planning officer; I'd *wanted* to build a double garage, but they said "no". Since then, they've said "yes" to at least two other double garages within 100 yards. I hate planning officers.

The space behind the garage in my garden is occupied by two small sheds. As soon as I decide that one of them is no longer required (or has rotted away; it's going to be a close-run thing as to which happens first), the surviving shed will be moved and a small outdoor workshop put up in it's place.


----------



## big soft moose (5 Apr 2010)

Richard D":uwm15po1 said:


> Of course we're only having this discussion because of a bone-headed planning officer; I'd *wanted* to build a double garage, but they said "no".
> .



even if you had a two car garage there still woulnt be enough space - theres never "enough" space in a workshop 

that said you could probably get PP to extend your garage now that neighbours have set a precedent , and a two car garage makes a great 'shop - particularly if you leave the car outside


----------



## Richard D (5 Apr 2010)

Nah - it's pretty much impossible to extend now - firstly because they turn down applications for PP for new-build properties pretty much as a matter of course, and secondly it'd ruin the lines of the house to add something on the front or back. And going sideways would require me to buy my neighbours' garden. Neighbours who have spent the morning hammering nails into *my* wall, as it happens. Th will be grief if they've compromised my DPC (which is entirely possible, given that the properties are on slightly different levels).

But you're right about workshop space. I look at Norm's and turn green with envy.


----------



## woodbloke (5 Apr 2010)

Richard D":2lweoc49 said:


> ...it's a rather nickable car I drive...


If it's a Ferrari, Lambo, Aston Martin, Benters or a Rolls...fair enough, keep it in a centrally heated garage and give it a cuddle before you go to bed :lol: 

Anything else stays outside - Rob


----------

